# Which CNC should I buy?



## John Lazon (Sep 26, 2021)

I am a total newbie and I'm looking for recommendations for a CNC machine in the 1-1500 price range... That is if there is anything worth buying in that price range. I make signs, toys, and art out of luan, ply, poplar, etc. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, John! Are these items you make just for you and family/friends are or you planning to sell them and need to have a fairly decent production rate? How about the software - does your budget include that piece of the puzzle or will you spend additional for a CAD/CAM package?


----------



## John Lazon (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi,
I guess I would be operating at a small business level production rate, so definitely above hobby level. I hadn't factored in the cost of programs actually! Also in need of a larger size working area somewhere around 3-4 feet.


----------



## Zoomer (Mar 15, 2012)

John Lazon said:


> I am a total newbie and I'm looking for recommendations for a CNC machine in the 1-1500 price range... That is if there is anything worth buying in that price range. I make signs, toys, and art out of luan, ply, poplar, etc. Any advice is appreciated!


I just bought a Shapeoko XXL but it was twice the price. The only one I was looking at with that price range was a BobsCNC. I think I will like the Shapeoko. I got it Friday and I am in the process of building Samscraft table from YouTube. Hope this helps.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum John.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @John Lazon . Welcome to the forum.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

You're not going to find much in the $1500 dollar for a 3 to 4 ft bed. Buy your second machine first. VCarve Pro is $700 alone, and most of those machine that are inexpensive are not made for production work. The semo-pro machines can cut faster and deeper without flexing, thus saving you time on finishing. Bob's CNCs are basically 1/4" laser cut plywood. The Shapeko will cost anywhere from $1700 to $2300 plus a trim router, plus bits so you're still looking at close to $3K. Realize that if you get into heavy 3D carving you will likely burn up the router as they're not designed to be run 7 or 8 hrs.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

you may consider looking for a used cnc. often times folks buy in, then find the learning curve steeper than they thought, and then sell the machine. more bang for the buck for you!

dont think you'll find a production machine in your price range, or double. as mentioned


----------



## Wooden Dreams (Aug 7, 2021)

I thinking about getting a Next Wave Shark CD100. Since it would be for smaller work engraving work. Plus if feel it's a good starter CNC machine for entry level. You may want to check it out.


----------



## RouterKing82 (Oct 15, 2021)

If you are looking for a fantastic CNC Router you may also want to check out (link removed by moderator) , They carry a full line of routers and plasma cutters at prices that no other router builder can come close to. Their systems come turn key so the price on their website is complete minus shipping of course. Shipping is from North Carolina. You should be very careful of which router you purchase due to spindle duty cycles. Most of your cheaper machines have regular manual routers attached to the head. They are not made to run for hours at a time. If you are trying to cut a lot of things, and after you get a good CNC Router you will for sure be cutting more than what you anticipated, you will be happy you bought a router with a quality spindle.


----------

